# One click root for GB



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Any devs interested in helping me port the one click root gb script into an app? Akin to a z4root

Just thought I would put out a feeler to see if anyone was interested or wanted to help

What do y'all think?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

hit me or one of the news team up if this gets off the ground. would love to do an article on this.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> hit me or one of the news team up if this gets off the ground. would love to do an article on this.


Will do. After reading the one click root script it looks possible just not sure if I have all the skills needed to complete by myself


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Let's kick this party off

Initial commit: https://github.com/n00bware/android_apps_BreadBreaker


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Well it is a work in progress and I won't be able to work on bebuggery and what not till Monday but I think I've got the general idea coded. The app runs but has no safe gaurds no checks and just looks ...well bad, lol, but helpfully it will work. Can't sbf till Monday to test so @Override public void onPause(){super.onPause;} lol 

Some questions came to mind while writing this

Some issues about rebooting? Is it nessary to reboot twice or can we reboot once?

Can I install Superuser.apk from term ... I was assuming so.

I also have questions as to if these commands will work the same way via terminal and not abd; namely playing with files in /data and install superuser as mentioned above

...time will tell


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

How's this project going? Would definitely like to see this.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

stalled... adb has permissions that we don't have via command line without Superuser

the code is done but it doesn't work and I'm stumped so if someone wants to fork and give the project a second wind I would love to help but I'm up against a wall


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks for the update anyway...


----------

